# What "qualifies" you as a Clydesdale?



## crashing_arizona (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm 6'7" and weigh in at 210#. Does that make me a clyde?


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Generally speaking, yes*

In general, the term Clydesdale is used for riders 200 lbs and above. I think at times it can be construed as a negative term, implying "overweight". There are many Clydes ( and I'm NOT one of them) whose weight is proportional to their height, and therefore belie the whole overweight concept. Given your height, I'd say you fall into that category.

Welcome to the club.

Bob


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

At 6'7" and 210 pounds, I would call you down right skinny. You are a definite canidate for a 29" bike.


----------



## Fletch F. Fletch (Feb 15, 2005)

Call_me_Clyde said:


> In general, the term Clydesdale is used for riders 200 lbs and above. I think at times it can be construed as a negative term, implying "overweight". There are many Clydes ( and I'm NOT one of them) whose weight is proportional to their height, and therefore belie the whole overweight concept. Given your height, I'd say you fall into that category.
> 
> Welcome to the club.
> 
> Bob


 The clyde category has nothing to do w/ being overweight.


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

Fletch F. Fletch said:


> The clyde category has nothing to do w/ being overweight.


I would say it has a lot to do with being overweight.

However, it is definatly inclusive of those who are appropriately weighted for thier height/size, etc...

In the broader sense, it's about inclusiveness....


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*I know*



Fletch F. Fletch said:


> The clyde category has nothing to do w/ being overweight.


I agree 100 %. Re-read these lines in my post a couple times for clarification.

In general, the term Clydesdale is used for riders 200 lbs and above. I think at times it can be construed as a negative term, implying "overweight".

There's a "perception", wrong as it may be among some non-Clydes. Just stating the cold hard facts of what some people think it implies.

Bob


----------



## KRN (Jan 28, 2004)

I dont think that being a clydesdale means your fat but not everyone weighs under 200 think he means he who keeps his food down  no I'm 5'11 & right now I'm over weight due to a really bad car wreck...but even in good shape I weigh 190 I'm big boned at that weight NOT fat!


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

[Cartman]I'm not fat! I'm just big boned.. you ****ing Jew![/Cartman]

 Sorry, had to.

Well crap, I guess I am a Clydesdale then. I weigh 210 since yesterday and I am around 5'6".

Definitely hard on my stuff.


----------



## mushypeas (Jul 28, 2005)

It often does mean overweight.

It can also mean very tall.

It can also mean bodybuilder/athlete.


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

*It's a race class*

Hi all,

Just replying as no one has mentioned that Clydesdale is a weight class for competitive endurance events, such as cycling, running, triathalon, etc...

The weight "cutoff" limit can vary depending on the event. Generally it's around 200 pounds. This class is usually formed to allow competitors a fair competition with their "peers" (of like build). Let's face it, a person weighing 165# is generally going to scramble up a climb a lot faster than one who weighs 230#. Big guys and gals aren't built for "endurance sports", we're built for downhill skiing, front linesman, and professional wrestling 

It's no different than letting a 165# boxer in a ring with someone clocking in at that same 230#, all else being equal, the small guy is going to get a beating. The little guys tend to forget this when throwing around the "fat" jokes.


----------

